# Fishing Monday Evening on the Gulf



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm eaten my dinner out of the microwave now. I did go out this afternoon, and I made "one more cast" at 7:30pm and still notta!So, I left.I got out to the beach around4 just past the portofinoand threw every thing I could at em. Live shrimp, dead shrimp, berkley gulp, and fiddler crabs. They just were not there this evening. It sure was nice outthough. The surf was slick and the sky was clear. It was a wonderful time! Maybe I'll catch em later.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Fiddler crabs? Ever had any luck on them? Never heard of using them for pomano, but I guess when the bite is on they'll take anything. Unfortunately the bite isn't on yet, just another 13 days and a sunrise they'll be all over the place.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man, at least you aren't working like I am. I bet it was a beautiful sunset this evening.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know you said there wasn't much surf but are you casting into the troughs or just blind casting? You would be surprised at how moving 5' one way or the other will make a huge difference.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Blind Casting...I noticed that where I was casting on either side there were small breakers. Between those breakers(where I was casting) it was flat as a board. The span of flat surf between the small breakers was about 40-50' wide.What was happening there? That could havebeen my problem...ya think. Also, exlpain what to look forwhen finding a trough. Thanks


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

this thread should help you out.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Absolutely Awesome info!!! Thanks


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I feel smarter by reading this thread. Now the trick is to apply it while fishing...:banghead

Thanks for posting/reposting this info. It was extremely helpful. Also I googled "dropper loop" and when I clicked "images" at the top it showed some nice pics of how to tie it.


----------

